# 10 m frameless shot on a torpedo snap



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Always some good shooting there! Great job!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Always some good shooting there! Great job!


Thanks Danny I appreciate that bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shooting ! I never could get that style of shooting down so I stick to OPFS! Lol

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Frameless specialist :thumbsup:

Any hits to car mirror yet ?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Great shooting ! I never could get that style of shooting down so I stick to OPFS! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hey my friend ... thank you!! Just takes practice! Opfs is a good choice!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Frameless specialist
> Any hits to car mirror yet ?


Thank you !!! No hits on the car yet pal!! Lol .. hopefully it stays that way haha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video as always


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great video as always


Hey tag!! Thank you pal!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

